# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Impossible de se connecter avec un outil sur HSQLDB instanci en Java/Hibernate

## leminipouce

Bonjour  tous,

Dsol, je mets un titre un peu long mais je ne vois pas comment le rsumer.
Par la mme, j'espre poster au bon endroit...

J'ai une appli JEE avec Hibernate que je dploie dans un Glassfish.
La conf de l'Hibernate en question pointe sur une BDD HSQLDB et charge un fichier SQL qui s'occupe de faire les insertion dans les tables (cres par hbm2ddl).

Problme, j'aimerais pouvoir me connecter  cette base avec un outil externe (type Squirrel DB, HSQLDB Manager ou encore les services de mon Netbeans...).

Problme, je ne vois aucune table quand je me connecte avec un outil externe. Je pense que c'est li  Java/Hibernate et la faon dont les tables sont cres, mais je me trompe surement.

Est-ce que quelqu'un  dj vu et rsolu ce cas ?

Merci,
Olivier.

----------


## rg77140

Bonjour,

Sans le fichier de conf Hibernate c'est difficile de te dire ce qui ne va pas...

Pour que a fonctionne il faut que tu dmarres la base de donnes en mode serveur* :


```
java -cp hsqldb.jar org.hsqldb.Server -database.0 file:mydb -dbname.0 xdb
```

Ensuite dans la configuration de Hibernate tu dois utiliser une url de cette forme :


```
jdbc:hsqldb:hsql://localhost/xdb
```

Et pas une url comme celle-ci qui pointe sur une base standalone mmoire :


```
jdbc:hsqldb:mem:xdb
```

Tu as plusieurs moyens de consulter la base ensuite. Une possibilit est de passer par le HSQL Database Manager :


```
java -cp hsqldb.jar org.hsqldb.util.DatabaseManagerSwing
```

Tout a est dcrit dans la documentation ici : http://hsqldb.org/doc/guide/running-chapt.html

Romain.

* Dans l'exemple que je t'ai donn les donnes sont sauvegardes dans un fichier donc mme si tu coupes ton serveur, tu peux le redmarrer plus tard et rcuprer tes donnes. Si tu ne souhaites pas sauvegarder tes donnes dans un fichier, tu peux dmmarrer en mode serveur dans une base mmoire sans rien changer au reste de ce que je t'ai expliqu :


```
java -cp hsqldb.jar org.hsqldb.Server -database.0 mem:mydb -dbname.0 xdb
```

Par contre si tu coupe le serveur, tu perds toutes tes donnes, logique...

----------


## leminipouce

Excellent. a marche.

Alors, la raison pour laquelle je n'avais pas mis mon fichier de conf. hibernate ds le premier post est que je n'tais pas trop sr de la piste  explorer (ni mme du forum o poster  :;): )

Pour rsumer, mon erreur venait du fait que mon appli instanciait la BDD. Je me connectais donc en local sur une URL du style 

```
jdbc:hsqldb:mem:xdb
```

.

Maintenant que je lance un serveur et que je me connecte comme tu le dis, a marche nickel. Bref, mon problme venait du l'utilisation d'HSQLDB (et sa comprhension...).

Merci beaucoup.

----------

